# Woodworking



## Electric_Andy (9 Dec 2020)

Anyone do much woodworking on here?

I've just started to make a chess table for my partner. it's going well but the more I do, the more I think "I could have done that better". 

I've stopped this project temporarily whilst I make a proper bench. My problem is the dust. I try to attach my hoover to the table saw and the sander, but they don't really fit.

I think I'm going to invest in a proper dust extractor


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Dec 2020)

Only for doors, frames, skirting and so on. Used to create lots of balsawood dust making RC planes but that was a few years ago now.

Hoovers are generally useless for dust extraction, they only work briefly before their filters can't cope. I'd imagine a 'Henry' may be slightly better, but it it's a long term thing then a proper extractor is the way to go.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2020)

I fixed our wooden bird feeder last spring ...


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Anyone do much woodworking on here? I've just started to make a chess table for my partner. it's going well but the more I do, the more I think "I could have done that better". I've stopped this project temporarily whilst I make a proper bench. My problem is the dust. I try to attach my hoover to the table saw and the sander, but they don't really fit. I think I'm going to invest in a proper dust extractor


sounds intricate, how's in coming along? what kind of sander do you use? on a pedestal?


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Dec 2020)

I do a lot of fitting bits of wood contruction to uneven walls in my house. Made a plant pot holder and a garden shed. Just contructed the door out of abandoned For Sale sign posts.
My new Aldi palm router is the latest fun tool but mostly use hand tools. Have a nice collection of chisels from my dad and from car boot sale.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

I would have loved to have got into it when I was young. My dad was a carpenter/joiner and I asked him a few times to teach me some of his skills, but every time he said "_Col, you are bright - you should work with your head, not with your hands!_" Then my younger sister got married and he promptly started teaching my b-i-l carpentry!

It turned out that working with my head did my head in! It would have been great to have done this kind of thing instead... 



That would be so therapeutic and satisfying. I think I am maybe too old to start now though...


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2020)

The trouble with woodwork if you cut it too short it's buggered, with steel I can weld a bit on and start again


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2020)

I enjoy making things out of wood, mind you the end product often ends up smaller than the pile of sawdust.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> sounds intricate, how's in coming along? what kind of sander do you use? on a pedestal?


Sounds like the only one thats going on a pedestal is @Electric_Andy ’s partner


----------



## Moodyman (9 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The trouble with woodwork if you cut it too short it's buggered, with steel I can weld a bit on and start again



Ever heard 'measure twice, cut once'?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2020)

Lots. From age 13 to 18 I was at a school that had a really excellent woodwork shop and an inspiring teacher. I did a lot of woodturning then but now it's mainly cabinet making in MDF. Back then, really good timber was quite easy to find. Now it's either rubbish or very, very expensive.
I have a fair bit of equipment and tools inherited over time but I'm dreadfully short of space these days.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Anyone do much woodworking on here?
> 
> I've just started to make a chess table for my partner. it's going well but the more I do, the more I think "I could have done that better".
> 
> ...


I make some bits, only easy things like chopping boards. I bought a Titan vacuum from Screwfix (about £70), you plug your power tool into it and it only sucks when the tool is on, so cuts down on a lot of noise. Luckily the vacuum tube fits my power tools reasonably well, although I do add some tape to one of them. However I try to do as much work outside as possible and don't bother with the vacuum then. 
The way to go is a cyclone extractor, they seem relatively easy to make, but I haven't got round to it, I probably don't create enough dust to warrant one.


----------



## newts (9 Dec 2020)

I recently made a rough & ready truing stand from scraps of plywood & aluminium channel from a shower door.


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> sounds intricate, how's in coming along? what kind of sander do you use? on a pedestal?


I got the squares as even as I could on the table saw, then been using an orbital sander. I also have a hand held belt sander but it's a bit harsh and uneven for finishing. I've just made a cross cut sled for the saw so i might start the chess board again now i can do more accurate cuts


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Lots. From age 13 to 18 I was at a school that had a really excellent woodwork shop and an inspiring teacher. I did a lot of woodturning then but now it's mainly cabinet making in MDF. Back then, really good timber was quite easy to find. Now it's either rubbish or very, very expensive.
> I have a fair bit of equipment and tools inherited over time but I'm dreadfully short of space these days.




I had a pretty rubbish teacher and wood workshop full of blunt saws; I spent a decade and a half afterwards thinking I was incapable of woodwork when in fact I was merely badly taught. 

I managed to complete a cabinet makers apprenticeship in 2014, and I now work in a wood workshop with people with disabilities where I frequently make a few of my own projects...


----------



## newts (10 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I got the squares as even as I could on the table saw, then been using an orbital sander. I also have a hand held belt sander but it's a bit harsh and uneven for finishing. I've just made a cross cut sled for the saw so i might start the chess board again now i can do more accurate cuts


Crosscut sled will be good for accuracy & safety👍


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Dec 2020)

I finished my first project. Very pleased with the outcome, considering I made lots of mistakes. Instead of starting again, I tried to hone my skills and cover up all the gaps and blemishes. Next one I make I can learn from it and make a far better job in half the time.


----------



## Alex H (30 Dec 2020)

I've done a fair bit over the years - this is my latest

A couple of months BC (before Covid) I resumed my interest in archery (only a 45 year gap ). Did the course and had a few weeks of fun before lockdown. Just before it all kicked off, I had re-equipped myself with a new bow and associated bits. Needed a stand though and didn't think the modern metal ones really went with what is essentially a poor man's longbow. So I made one. Oak, from bits I had lying about - no metal involved.


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Dec 2020)

Yes timber is very expensive now. I used studwork timber for all mine which was 3 quid for 2m at Wickes. I did buy some redwood for the dark chess squares, that was something like 19 quid for 2m (50mm x 50mm). It's a shame when you see lots of oak being cut up for logs, but I guess milling it into boards is the expensive part


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I finished my first project. Very pleased with the outcome, *considering I made lots of mistakes. Instead of starting again, I tried to hone my skills and cover up all the gaps and blemishes*. Next one I make I can learn from it and make a far better job in half the time.


Two things i took from my C&G course were;

1 - if it looks right, it's right.
2 - it's not a case of not making mistakes, but knowing how to sort them.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

Alex H said:


> I've done a fair bit over the years - this is my latest
> 
> A couple of months BC (before Covid) I resumed my interest in archery (only a 45 year gap ). Did the course and had a few weeks of fun before lockdown. Just before it all kicked off, I had re-equipped myself with a new bow and associated bits. Needed a stand though and didn't think the modern metal ones really went with what is essentially a poor man's longbow. So I made one. Oak, from bits I had lying about - no metal involved.
> 
> ...


Nice!

PS Looking at the shelf behind... You might enjoy the film _*Puzzle*_! I watched it on Netflix a few days ago. A bored housewife discovers the joys of *competitive jigsaw puzzling*... I didn't even '_know it was a thing_'!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Two things i took from my C&G course were;
> 
> 1 - if it looks right, it's right.
> 2 - it not a case of not making mistakes, but knowing how to sort them.



An important part of my therapist training:

We don't make mistakes, we have learning experiences.

Sounds trite, but it's surprisingly liberating.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We don't make mistakes, we have learning experiences.


But there are some learning experiences you don't want to have... 

My dad for example, though he'd had 40 years experience working with wood, still managed to cut the top cm of his RH middle finger off on an electric planer! He learned that even an old pro needs to stay vigilant. (He didn't actually understand _how _he had done it, but he must have got distracted and made a mistake.)


----------



## Poacher (30 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Yes timber is very expensive now. I used studwork timber for all mine which was 3 quid for 2m at Wickes. I did buy some redwood for the dark chess squares, that was something like 19 quid for 2m (50mm x 50mm). It's a shame when you see lots of oak being cut up for logs, but I guess milling it into boards is the expensive part


Just a thought, but would 200+ year old timber still be workable? Old brown furniture is still going for next to nothing at auction; people prefer to buy expensive tat from Ikea or Oakfurniturelandland.
Here's a couple of lumps, probably not particularly old, but look like solid oak, which went for £18 hammer at a local auction just before Christmas.
Arthur Johnson & Son | The Saturday Auctions 19th December 2020 | Lot 284 
and two George III mahogany chests of drawers for £40 and £50 respectively:
Arthur Johnson & Son | The Saturday Auctions 19th December 2020 | Lot 258 
Arthur Johnson & Son | The Saturday Auctions 19th December 2020 | Lot 259 
It seems almost sacrilegious to break them up for raw materials, but a damn sight cheaper than sourcing new wood of similar quality.
A George III inlaid oak corner cupboard is coming up at another local auction on 13th Jan. Tatty and battered, with an estimate of £20 to £30:
Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Fine Art, Antique & Collectors Sale | Lot 761 (mellorsandkirk.com) 
(Other lots, and indeed auctions, are available).


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> But there are some learning experiences you don't want to have...
> 
> My dad for example, though he'd had 40 years experience working with wood, still managed to cut the top cm of his RH middle finger off on an electric planer! He learned that even an old pro needs to stay vigilant. (He didn't actually understand _how _he had done it, but he must have got distracted and made a mistake.)



Indeed. I'm also responsible for client's safety in the workshop, so I have to be watching multiple places at once. 

That said, I know of one wood workshop which has predominantly long term stable alcoholics where they are allowed to be over the drink driving limit when working, because under that they can't work...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That said, I know of one wood workshop which has predominantly long term stable alcoholics where they are allowed to be over the drink driving limit when working, because under that they can't work...


----------



## Electric_Andy (31 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Just a thought, but would 200+ year old timber still be workable? Old brown furniture is still going for next to nothing at auction; people prefer to buy expensive tat from Ikea or Oakfurniturelandland.
> Here's a couple of lumps, probably not particularly old, but look like solid oak, which went for £18 hammer at a local auction just before Christmas.
> Arthur Johnson & Son | The Saturday Auctions 19th December 2020 | Lot 284
> and two George III mahogany chests of drawers for £40 and £50 respectively:
> ...


Yep good idea thanks. I like the idea of recycling. Sadly i don't have a vehicle big enough to transport anything like that. But i think that's often the reason why sideboards etc sell for very cheap, because no-one has room for them or room to collect. But if i see something smaller come up locally I'll be right on it!


----------



## Alex H (31 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Yes timber is very expensive now. I used studwork timber for all mine which was 3 quid for 2m at Wickes. I did buy some redwood for the dark chess squares, that was something like 19 quid for 2m (50mm x 50mm). It's a shame when you see lots of oak being cut up for logs, but I guess milling it into boards is the expensive part



I've made garden planters out of studwork (Homebase tho' - if I can find straight bits ). As for the cost of real wood, when we bought a place in France in 2004, I made a couple of tables and a sink unit out of French Oak (bought it there, made the pieces here and took them back). The cost in the UK was *twice* the cost in France.


----------



## Alex H (31 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Nice!
> 
> PS Looking at the shelf behind... You might enjoy the film _*Puzzle*_! I watched it on Netflix a few days ago. A bored housewife discovers the joys of *competitive jigsaw puzzling*... I didn't even '_know it was a thing_'!



We do ours for pleasure, not stress  

(here's the full 'picture' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/jigsaws.259476/post-5948695)


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Just a thought, but would 200+ year old timber still be workable? Old brown furniture is still going for next to nothing at auction; people prefer to buy expensive tat from Ikea or Oakfurniturelandland.
> Here's a couple of lumps, probably not particularly old, but look like solid oak, which went for £18 hammer at a local auction just before Christmas.
> Arthur Johnson & Son | The Saturday Auctions 19th December 2020 | Lot 284
> and two George III mahogany chests of drawers for £40 and £50 respectively:
> ...



Maybe. Wood veneer has been around a long time, so some "oak" furniture could be another wood underneath.

The dark oak of some older furniture was traditionally brought about by leaving the wood in an ammonia rich environment -traditionally in the rafters of a cow shed- for a long time. I'm not sure what you'll find when you cut into that, and I'm fairly sure you can't sand it away.

On the other hand, if you get some wood this way, it has the advantage it would be properly dried assuming it was used indoors, so you'll have minimal trouble with it shrinking or expanding.


----------



## Electric_Andy (13 Sep 2021)

I made 3 planters a couple of months ago, yacht varnich to finish them. My partner is very pleased with them. I also made her a squirell picnic table and a bird nesting box. Trying to use up all the bits of wood I now have (not enough left for a larger project and I want to clear the garage now). I've decided to combine two of my hobbies; I just finished 42121 Lego Technic set (Excavator) and my aim is to make floating shelves for all the finished kits and glue on some scenery (trees, mounds of earth etc)


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Sep 2021)

For those who frequent the Bassist and Guitarist thread, you'll know I'm currently trying to turn a chopping board into a musical instrument.

I also built a shelf for my DVD collection a good few years back, the idea being that the DVD boxes stand proud of the shelves so you don't really see them, but with bits of the shelving protruding through the boxes...






I couldn't decide whether to paint it or oil/wax it... so have done nothing to finish it. 

But i do have a load of veneers so might have a play with those to cover the ply edges one day.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Yes timber is very expensive now.


You're not wrong, the wood used in my garage rebuild cost twice what I had anticipated. 

It seems a couple of wet winters on the trot has affected production in Scandinavia, and thats limited supplies to geographical Europe. The price of remaining supplies has gone skyward as a result.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> You're not wrong, the wood used in my garage rebuild cost twice what I had anticipated.
> 
> It seems a couple of wet winters on the trot has affected production in Scandinavia, and thats limited supplies to geographical Europe. The price of remaining supplies has gone skyward as a result.



That's one of the issues that has affected us too, and we're right on the edge of the Black Forest. The local sawmill owner attributes it more to cartel like behaviour on the part of some of the big European mills.

Apart from this there seems to ba slight shortage of non-sugar free caffinated beverages.


----------



## Juhre (16 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> wax it



Do Wax it, It would be great and look awesome than oil


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2021)

Juhre said:


> Do Wax it, It would be great and look awesome than oil


I recently got a big bottle of tru-oil which is really nice, and probably more hardwearing than briwax, so might give that a go


----------



## plantfit (31 Oct 2021)

I've just started to get into a spot of woodwork, basic tools stuff,sander, jigsaw, drill etc and somehow managed to come up with a jig doll in the shape of a frog (sort of) he's about 26 cm tall with loose joints for "jigging" on a flexible board, he's made from old pine and had a first coat of outdoot colour varnish followed by acrylic colour paint and a final coat of spray on clear lacquer, eyes were bought off a selling site for a couple of quid for a hundred mixed sizes


----------



## plantfit (20 Nov 2021)

Well this woodwork thing is getting out of hand I think


----------



## Juhre (20 Dec 2021)

Looks beautiful, creative!!


----------



## plantfit (22 Dec 2021)

Juhre said:


> Looks beautiful, creative!!


Thankyou, just scraps of wood I had kicking around the shed, bit of fun though


----------



## Proto (11 Jan 2022)

Today was day 2 (of 5) for me of Woodworking Skills 1 course at Lyme Regis Boatbuilding Academy. Pretty basic stuff - preparing material, marking out, how to use chisels, planes, saws, etc and how to make simple joints.

Fabulous instructor makes everything look easy but it’s not, it’s farking difficult! gaps in joints, things not flat, but it’s a start. I’ll probably books Skills 2 and get my workshop sorted and start simple projects - simple bookcase, cupboard, picture fra and suchlike.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2022)

Im quite pleased with my latest effort.


----------



## FishFright (12 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Im quite pleased with my latest effort.
> 
> View attachment 626111



Modelled after the original by H. Simpson ?


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2022)

None other. I'm a big admirer of his work.


----------



## Poacher (12 Jan 2022)

Proto said:


> Today was day 2 (of 5) for me of Woodworking Skills 1 course at Lyme Regis Boatbuilding Academy. Pretty basic stuff - preparing material, marking out, how to use chisels, planes, saws, etc and how to make simple joints.
> 
> Fabulous instructor makes everything look easy but it’s not, it’s farking difficult! gaps in joints, things not flat, but it’s a start. I’ll probably books Skills 2 and get my workshop sorted and start simple projects - simple bookcase, cupboard, picture fra and suchlike.


Excellent work!


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jan 2022)

I don't do all that much carpentry type woodwork, though I do some. I've made things like cupboard doors (using mainly a table saw).

But I do have and use a woodturning lathe. I mainly make bowls and goblets, plus some vases and circular boxes.


----------

